# Probable Absence



## Null (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

I haven't been around much the last few weeks except in short bursts, but this week I haven't been around at all. My time has become almost entirely dedicated to my project as it nears completion.

Human resource list is as follows:

- Emergencies and technical issues should be emailed to null@kiwifarms.net
- Problems with people go to @ Flowers For Sonichu,
- Teamspeak problems go to @Sanic
- Movie night stuff goes to @bearycool
- General content problems should be reported using the report button.

Correct me if I'm wrong with any of that.

Thanks.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Nov 13, 2015)

You're creating a vaccine against homosexuality, right?


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 13, 2015)

Null said:
			
		

> All forum-related issues should be directed to the interim Kiwi Farms chancellor and head programmer,  @Dynastia


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 13, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> You're creating a vaccine against homosexuality, right?



He already did that.

Unfortunately, it causes autism.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 13, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> He already did that.
> 
> Unfortunately, it causes autism.



Worth it imo.


----------



## bearycool (Nov 13, 2015)

Le Bateleur said:


> You're creating a vaccine against homosexuality, right?



Not with me on that list, sorry.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 13, 2015)

No Drama is allowed to happen for the next three months due to the release of Fallout 4.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Nov 16, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> No Drama is allowed to happen for the next three months due to the release of Fallout 4.


what if another forum member forced me to choose between killing my son or nuking the commonwealth?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 17, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> No Drama is allowed to happen for the next three months due to the release of Fallout 4.





Dr. Meme said:


> what if another forum member forced me to choose between killing my son or nuking the commonwealth?



Guys the person that's making fun of me was marked as essential so I can't kill them, what do I do?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 17, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Guys the person that's making fun of me was marked as essential so I can't kill them, what do I do?



Wait for the modding community to fix that shit


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 17, 2015)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Wait for the modding community to fix that shit


Can't I romance them instead?


----------



## SpessCaptain (Nov 17, 2015)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Can't I romance them instead?


If you believe. You can.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Nov 17, 2015)

Valiant said:


> If you believe. You can.


[Charisma] M'Lady.


----------



## Sugar (Dec 8, 2015)

Null said:


> My time has become almost entirely dedicated to my project as it nears completion.





Null said:


> project








"See if those bitches can cuck me now"


----------



## Tempest (Dec 8, 2015)

does this mean that Dynastia can reopen his abbo thread again?


----------

